# Shimano Di2 1x11 setup: hidden junction



## aabbas (Oct 16, 2004)

I'm considering doing a cx bike with Ultegra 6870 and R785 hydro discs set up as a single ring in front, and I realized that maybe you could hide the Junction A box inside the frame to keep things tidy.

I'm picturing replacing the short wire coming out of the right shifter with a long one that goes into the frame, putting the 3-port Junction A inside just above the bottom bracket, and running its other two ports' wires to the internal battery and the rear derailleur. And then leaving a charging cord permanently attached and sticking the end of it out somewhere, perhaps where the front derailleur wire would normally emerge. Anyone know if this is possible?

Alex


----------



## Corndog (Jan 18, 2006)

If you're using the internal battery, you have to have the front box accessible in order to charge the system. That's also how you put it into adjustment mode and check the battery level. 

The new junction box is pretty minimal looking, when mounted below the stem. I think having a random wire hanging out in order to charge the system would look worse. 

Again, if you switched wheels or needed to trim the RD, you'd have to dig that box out in order to get it into adjustment mode. 

Seems like a real hassle to put it inside the frame.


----------



## Stoneman (Mar 1, 2009)

I have a 1x11 Di2 with Hydro brakes. My junction box is below the stem and it looks really tidy.


----------



## SauronHimself (Nov 21, 2012)

I'm curious for the motivation behind a 1x11 Di2 setup. I have a 2x10 Ultegra Di2 configuration on my road bike, and I've found that the Di2's usefulness and overall benefit is much more pronounced on the front derailleur than on the rear. I personally feel getting Di2 for just the rear cogs wouldn't be worth it.


----------



## Stoneman (Mar 1, 2009)

SauronHimself said:


> I'm curious for the motivation behind a 1x11 Di2 setup.


I race CX and love the simplicity, lower weight, and clean looks of the 1x set-up. This past year I raced 1x10, loved it, and when upgrading to a new bike with hydraulic brakes Shimano's system was a no brainer.


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

SauronHimself said:


> I personally feel getting Di2 for just the rear cogs wouldn't be worth it.


Hydraulic disc brakes.


----------



## Stoneman (Mar 1, 2009)

Bingo! We have a winner. If you want the most dependable hydraulic disc brakes at the moment for CX you have to go with Di2.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

You'll need to leave the junction box exposed if you indent to swap out wheelsets at all because unless the hubsets are the same over all your wheels some adjustment will likely be required (at least that is how it is with my Di2). If you are doing a singe from you can have both shifters programmed to shift the rear.


----------

